# hip scores



## Ron173 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi,

I just recently got my puppy gsd, first gsd for me, didnt actually get to the hip score bit till after purchase when doing papers.

breeder shows me scores, dad 7, mum 11, tells me its out of 106, but 16 is the fail point.

So my question is, are those scores bad?

Rgds


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

The only hip evaluation that I know of that rates numerically is the University of Pennsylvania (PennHip) method (that doesn't mean the there are not others). They use a decimal system - I think a good rating is 0.23 and a bad rating would be around 0.83.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Ron173Hi,
> 
> I just recently got my puppy gsd, first gsd for me, didnt actually get to the hip score bit till after purchase when doing papers.
> 
> ...


What country are you in?
None of the North American hip certification systems use this type of numerical scoring method. It would be helpful to know what scoring system you're referring to?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

both scores are good. however (per the chart linked at the end, 16 isnt failing







)

sires OFA score would be G which is an SV Normal & FCI A2

dam is OFA - F which is also an SV Normal & FCI B-1

chris, the system the OP is using looks to be BVA (UK/Australia). if that what you're asking...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_score


----------



## Ron173 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry,.... I forget this forum is usa based, yes as camerafodder deducted, I am in Australia.

Good to hear both scores are good. Just concerned me a bit as I know he has another bitch which scored zero, I'm new to gsd's

Thanks for help

Ron


----------

